# Problem mit Samba (anfänger)



## DarkShadow (1. Juni 2003)

Ich hab Suse Linux 8.2 und möchte eine Verbindung zu meinen anderen Computer (win2k) herstellen. könnt Ihr mir mal bitte erklären wie das geht weil ich keine ahnung davon habe, erlich gesagt hatte ich vor ung. 1 jahr linux suse 7.0 und hatte es mir nach 3 std. wieder gelöscht. Bei der installation mit Yast2 hatte er die Netzwerkkarte erkannt (glauge ich mal). Bitte hilfst mir mal. ICh möchte es nur als ein File Server benutzen damit ich ein Update von meinen Programmen machen kann. Ich habe auch schon einiges gefunden wie man das machen kann aber es hat nie funktioniert. Darum wende ich mich an euch. Bitte hilfts mir.

Mit freundlichen grüßen

DarkShadow


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2003)

Als erstes solltest Du mal versuchen, den Windows-Rechner anzupingen, um zu überprüfen, ob die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Rechnern überhaupt besteht. Das geht - logisch - mit *ping*. 

Danach müsstest Du das freigegebene Verzeichnis des Windows-Rechners als Remote-Laufwerk auf dem Linux-System mounten. Entweder mit *smbmount* (bin aber nicht sicher, ob es das bei SuSE gibt - näheres in der Hilfe zu dem Befehl ) oder mit *mount*:

```
mount -t smbfs -o username=<name>,password=<password> //192.168.0.1/freigabe /mnt/remotedir
```


----------



## DarkShadow (3. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Antwort.

Die verbindung steht anscheinend wenn ich es mit ping mach kommt ne weile daten mit 0,3.. ms. nur wie kann ich es machen das der suse linux so art server funktioniert?
smbmount und mount habe ich aber es funktioniert nicht, ich bekomme einige infos über sie syntaxaber ich komm auch nicht so ganz damit klar, bin noch auf win eingestellt.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2003)

Welche Fehlermeldungen gibt er denn aus?


----------



## DarkShadow (3. Juni 2003)

er zeigt mir die ganzen optionen an die ich machen kann und unten schreibt er mir:
This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving the option '-t smbfs'. For example: mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,passwort=foobar //fjall/test /data/test


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2003)

> For example: mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,passwort=foobar //fjall/test /data/test


Oder ein anderes Beispiel:


> mount -t smbfs -o username=,password= //192.168.0.1/freigabe /mnt/remotedir



Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. Juni 2003)

Also ihr seid da irgendwie auf der falschen Seite.
Do möchtest doch den Linux-Rechner als FileServer verwenden.
Also willst du über den Windows Rechner die Daten auf dem Linux-Rechner ablegen.

Wie man Samba einrichtet usw. da gibt es 1000 tutorials und HowTo's.
Am leichtesten tust du dir, wenn du SWAT installierst, das ist ein Web-Frontend zur Konfiguration des Sambaservers.
SWAT brauchst du aber nicht extra installieren, denn es ist beim Samba-Paket dabei, was du machen musst, ist noch den Swat-daemon im der /etc/inet.conf zu aktivieren, da müsste schon ein Eintrag drin stehen, den einfach auskomentieren.
Dann das Netzwerk neu starten und schon kannst du auf deinem Linux Rechner mit einem WebBrowser unter http://localhost:901 SWAT starten.

Die eigentliche Konfig-Datei des Sambaservers leigt meist unter /etc/samba.conf

Wie man eine Freigabe anlegt usw. kannst du aus den diversen HowTo's entnehmen.
Oder bei http://www.samba.org nachlesen.
Wichtig ist natürlich am Schluss, wenn alles geht, noch die Samba-daemons in das entsprechende Runlevel-Skript einzutragen, damit der Sambaserver auch nach einem evtl. Neustart des Linx-Rechners wieder geht.
Entweder im Runlevel 3 oder 5 eintragen. Jenachdem was du benutzt.
Das kannst du ganz bequem mit dem Runleveleditor von Yast2 machen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## DarkShadow (5. Juni 2003)

Danke, ich lad mir gerade den neuesten smb herunter. Weil ich die inet.conf nicht hatte. Mal eine Frage wie kann ich auf meine ander Festplatte (ist nur Pationiert) anschaun was drinnen ist??Ich finde das Besch** Laufwerk nicht.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (5. Juni 2003)

> Mal eine Frage wie kann ich auf meine ander Festplatte (ist nur Pationiert) anschaun was drinnen ist??Ich finde das Besch** Laufwerk nicht.


Wenn du schon Partitionen angelegt hast, dann musst du natürlich die Partitionen erst formatieren.
Nemen wir mal an, daß das die 2. Platte am 1. IDE-Port ist, dann ist es das device 'hdb':

IDE Port | Platte | device
  1      |   1    |  hda
  1      |   2    |  hdb
  2      |   1    |  hdc
  2      |   2    |  hdd

ich hoffe das stimmt.
!Achtung bei SCSI sieht das anders aus. (sda, sdb, sdc ...)

Nun nehmen wir deine "hdb" (als Beispiel), die hat 3 Partitionen, dann wären das hdb1, hdb2, hdb3.
Willst du nun die 1. Partition der 2. Platte am 1. IDE-Port formatieren und zwar mit ext2, dann geht das so:

```
mkfs -t ext2 /dev/hdb1
```

Nun musst du natürlich das Ding noch mounten, z.B. nach /partition1 :

```
mkdir /partition1
mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /partition1
```
Zusätzlich kann man das noch in die /etc/fstab eintragen, damit das auch nach dem boot gemountet wird.

P.S. keine Gewähr für das Ganze

Gruss Homer


----------



## DarkShadow (6. Juni 2003)

Ich will sie ja nicht formatieren. ich hab sie vor 1 Jahr mit win28 erstellt und auch formatiert. Befor ich das Suse Linux 8.2 neu installiert hatte habe ich auf das Laufwerk zugreifen können (den Inhalt anschauen) und jetzt nicht mehr. Weil ich das samba auf das Laufwerk D am anderen Computer, da ist auch das Suse Linux 8.2 oben, überspielt habe.


----------

